# Hows it made



## chaneg (Jun 26, 2016)

I am relatively new to woodworking. I was in the store a couple months ago with my mom and she said she would like a table similar to the one shown here. My question is how do they do this mitered breadboard looking top without it getting screwed up with seasonal changes. It dosent seem like the panel would be ply with how the back lifts up to reveal a charging station. At 600 I dont think a person would lift that lid up and see the layers of plywood. So how is it made?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Picture would help


----------



## chaneg (Jun 26, 2016)

I cannot seem to post a picture
I hit img and selected a photo but it dosent show up


----------



## chaneg (Jun 26, 2016)

Got it


----------



## RJweb (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry my bad


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

I bet the center panel is plywood with edgebanding. Easy enough to tell by opening the piece up (do you see end or side grain?). 
There's nothing to give a sense of scale to the table: maybe it's small enough that the expansion won't be much of an issue. Or maybe it's just badly made with miters that will open up and/or cracks that will develop in the panel (if it's solid wood).


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree with Jeremy about that being plywood. Just look at the seam in the veneer. Plain to see from here.


----------



## chaneg (Jun 26, 2016)

The center panel is about 12 inches. I took the picture months ago so I don't have access to open it now. If I knew then what I know now I would have took pic with it open


----------



## chaneg (Jun 26, 2016)

What if I just made it out of solid wood? Is seeing endgrain on two edges of the table a big deal?


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

Solid wood with no breadboards or mitered boards around it would be fine, probably the cleanest look as far as I'm concerned. The end grain on the edges of the table is not a disadvantage, but is the proof that you used solid wood. People use mitered construction like this to hide the fact that it's plywood.
You might want to use some kind of a cleat screwed onto the back of the short piece just to make sure it doesn't warp over time given it won't be attached to the base. You would attach it perpendicular to the grain, making sure to elongate the holes in the cleat a bit so that wood movement doesn't cause issues (unlikely to be a problem over only 16 inches, but just to be safe)


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

how do they do this mitered breadboard looking top without it getting screwed up with seasonal changes.

They used plywood for the center panel, plywood is stable, so seasonal changes do not apply on this type of construction.


----------

